# Power over Pain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://abcnews.go.com/sections/GMA/GoodMor...s_and_pain.html


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is a great article, Eric. Thanks.







I know I use much less pain medication when my back muscles spasm than I used to, and attribute that to self hypnosis.JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Wow. Don't really know what else to say to that.


----------

